# Gaggia Classic not Frothing Milk Properly.



## markwuk (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

Having lurked here for quite a bit, I've now joined as I have a bit of a problem. I've searched but nothing seems to match my issue.

I've had my Gaggia Classic for a number of years, and I've had faultless service from it and I have descaled it regularly. Yesterday it stopped frothing milk properly. It still heats the milk, more quickly than usual, but it adds almost no volume to the milk what so ever.

I've stripped down the machine and had the valve assembly and the steam pipe off and they are clean and not clogged with either scale or milk.

Upon re-assembly, if anything the pressure is far higher than it used to be.

Has anyone got any ideas? My only thought is that the valve might need replacing, it's got quite hard to seal off the steam now, so I wonder if it's started to break down inside?

Cheers

Mark.


----------



## markwuk (Sep 2, 2013)

All sorted now and working properly again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What was the problem ???


----------

